# SkipMode Blunders



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm creating a thread for people to post the more egregious SkipMode mistakes. This of this as a place to vent. By egregious, I don't mean a few seconds.

For example, March 18th, 2021's The Daily Show With Trevor Noah had the first 50 seconds of the show cut off.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

There have been times when it skipped many many minutes into a show..
heck, I always watch the time bar when I skip to make sure it didn't skip an entire segment (or my remote do a double-press -- multiple of my remotes seem to do that sometimes, and with new batteries)... and if it wasn't obviously at the very beginning, skip back 8 seconds.

Still, better than having to FF through or 30 second skip.. (though I watch the shows that I can on fully commercial free streaming, even with those having WORSE UI than Tivo for the transport controls).


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Thankfully that has never happened to me.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

I remember one episode of Black Lightning, there was like no audio for 30 seconds after a commercial. Not a mistake or anything, it was just a quite scene with no dialogue or anything that would result in captioning being needed. Well, if I recall, the skip marker was placed wrong... right where captions began.

If I had to guess, they use humans and technology to do the markers. Perhaps they use captions as a guide, and errors results when humans don't bother double checking to see if it's right. Kind of like how I think The Daily Show had the marker after the title sequence instead of at the beginning of the cold opening.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

TKnight206 said:


> I remember one episode of Black Lightning, there was like no audio for 30 seconds after a commercial. Not a mistake or anything, it was just a quite scene with no dialogue or anything that would result in captioning being needed. Well, if I recall, the skip marker was placed wrong... right where captions began.
> 
> If I had to guess, they use humans and technology to do the markers. Perhaps they use captions as a guide, and errors results when humans don't bother double checking to see if it's right. Kind of like how I think The Daily Show had the marker after the title sequence instead of at the beginning of the cold opening.


The CW screws up a lot. This was on last weeks episode. The first 30 seconds was totally black. I also quite regularly get where it goes black and and then green then a semi vertical line before the show comes back on. Usually the audio still is out for a few seconds after the video comes back. I do not believe this has anything to do with TiVo. It is either CW or something wrong with the local affiliates.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Interesting...CW for me has always been pretty bullet-proof. It always starts and stops almost perfectly, much more so than other networks. To the point where I notice how good it is.

(I stopped watching Black Lightning after a couple episodes this season, however...)


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

View attachment 58482
View attachment 58482
View attachment 58482
Like clock work it happened again tonight during batwoman


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

And it just did it again for the second time during Batwoman.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

No skip on Batwoman for me, so I can't test my previous comment that skip on CW shows (when it exists, of course!) has always been pretty much bulletproof for me...


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

This week's episode of Supergirl cuts off nearly 30 seconds of the episode around 22 minutes in.

Then at 44 minutes in, it resumes. But SkipMode skips to nearly the 50 minute mark. Nearly six minutes of the show cut off. Okay, not six minutes. It just skipped a whole segment of the episode. Six minutes minus the commercials that followed.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

It was fine for me, very weird.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tim_m said:


> It was fine for me, very weird.


I had the same experience as TKnight206.

Made slightly worse because the initial commercial break came back with something of a non sequitur, so it was hard for me to figure out exactly where I needed to resume watching from.


----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

tim_m said:


> It was fine for me, very weird.


I also had the same experience as @TKnight206 and @Rob Helmerichs.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

CinciDVR said:


> I also had the same experience as @TKnight206 and @Rob Helmerichs.


Me four. Watching Supergirl from 3/30, hitting skip at the 39m mark skips ahead to the 49 min mark, by-passing two commercials breaks sandwiching 5 minutes of the show. I remembered the last scene I saw and rewound all the way to that, and then just did 30ss manually past the commercials.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I had the same experience as TKnight206.
> 
> Made slightly worse because the initial commercial break came back with something of a non sequitur, so it was hard for me to figure out exactly where I needed to resume watching from.


It might be worth forming the habit of hitting play before skipping, to see if the jump is too big.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

This week's episode of Supergirl has SkipMode problems again.
About 27:10 it resumes and SkipMode skips to about 27:37. About 27 seconds of one section it cut off.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

April 7th's episode of The Late Show With Stephen Colbert has the cold opening cut off using SkipMode.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

About four and a half minutes of The Flash was cut-off using SkipMode at the beginning of the episode. Using it to skip the commercials before the show begins, and it skips over four minutes into the show.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Yep happened to me too. I had to rewind it multiple times for it to not skip. The test of the episode was fine though.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

TKnight206 said:


> About four and a half minutes of The Flash was cut-off using SkipMode at the beginning of the episode. Using it to skip the commercials before the show begins, and it skips over four minutes into the show.


I verified that with Flash, too. But... I suspect this is the case at the beginning of a lot of shows. I know I've seen it before. That's why I don't use skip at the beginning of shows. At most, I use a single 30ss, and usually have to jump back 8 a couple times. I'm guessing there's some sort of minimum "jump window" size, or something like that. If there are only, say, 10sec of non-show to jump, it is just seen as part of the show. Shurg.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

justen_m said:


> I verified that with Flash, too. But... I suspect this is the case at the beginning of a lot of shows. I know I've seen it before. That's why I don't use skip at the beginning of shows. At most, I use a single 30ss, and usually have to jump back 8 a couple times. I'm guessing there's some sort of minimum "jump window" size, or something like that. If there are only, say, 10sec of non-show to jump, it is just seen as part of the show. Shurg.


I think on some NBC shows, in which they'll "be back in one minute," end up being fine with skipping. That doesn't explain why over four minutes of The Flash are cut off.

Watching April 23rd's Supergirl and about three-fourths of the way through the episode, around 13 seconds of one segment is cut off. This is getting absolutely ridiculous how much this is happening on CW shows it feels like.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

Back in February 2021, COZi was showing season 10 of Roseanne again. Out of the nine episodes, five had SkipMode. Out of those five episodes, four of them were disasters with SkipMode... skipping over the entire episode.

Here's hoping the next reshowing doesn't have SkipMode butchered again. Going to record again tonight and the coming days. Really tempted to call up and complain if they can't get this right. What is the point of https://survey.confirmit.com/wix/1/p3075425841.aspx if they don't bother retroactively fixing the problems?


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

For me at least this is a new problem.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

tim_m said:


> For me at least this is a new problem.


Any show specifically?

I'm on my third round of recording Roseanne season 10 on COZi. The first time, the episodes were mostly wrong, and I think I only got eight out of nine. (I don't think it was TiVo's fault. I suspect COZi gave them bad info or something.) The second time, the shows were correct, but SkipMode was wrong on four out of the five which had them... completely skipping the entire episode. So, on to the third time... and the SkipMode problem is not fixed.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

TKnight206 said:


> Any show specifically?
> 
> I'm on my third round of recording Roseanne season 10 on COZi. The first time, the episodes were mostly wrong, and I think I only got eight out of nine. (I don't think it was TiVo's fault. I suspect COZi gave them bad info or something.) The second time, the shows were correct, but SkipMode was wrong on four out of the five which had them... completely skipping the entire episode. So, on to the third time... and the SkipMode problem is not fixed.


I've had it happen on the flash, supergirl, the resident, prodigal son and last man standing. I might be missing one or two. It's gotten real bad the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I've been lucky in the sense that when I get Skip, it almost always works perfectly (and I only say "almost" because there was one recent occasion when it skipped one entire segment, but that's been the only issue for years). But shows not having Skip at all seems to be more common lately (especially on Syfy and CW).


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

It's been missing all season one syfy for me and amc.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tim_m said:


> It's been missing all season one syfy for me and amc.


Syfy taunted me by having it on one episode of Wynonna Earp.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Lucky you, i didn't get that at all.


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

TKnight206 said:


> Back in February 2021, COZi was showing season 10 of Roseanne again.


Shows that move to syndication are going to be a disaster, since they typically have adjustments to the show, along with the commercial break periods (it is not uncommon that a few minutes of content are removed to be able to add additional commercials, and the commercial breaks themselves may no longer be the same length as when they were originally broadcast (the first commercial break might be 3 minutes rather than 2, and the second only be 1 minute, etc.)). And each network/station that broadcasts those shows may adjust differently.

I mostly do not expect (and have not been disappointed) that syndicated shows are skip-broken.

On the other hand, other than lack of paying for a sufficient number of competent skip-monkeys, there is really no excuse for major-network show skip points being missing/wrong if you are going to advertise that feature at all. Unfortunately, given it is about money, I suspect that means that feature is more likely to go away than be corrected.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tim_m said:


> Lucky you, i didn't get that at all.


Yeah, I've noticed with Syfy that even in the days when they tended to have it, it was spotty regionally. I.e., other people would get it sometimes and I wouldn't. Much more so than with other channels.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

And another Sunday comes and goes with skip mode completely MIA.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tim_m said:


> And another Sunday comes and goes with skip mode completely MIA.


Very bad. I never saw a 100% failure since they failed to update their software.


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

Not sure why, but the skipmode on my Tivo is almost 100% perfect. I think i can count on one hand the number of mistakes and missing skip mode shows in the last year.

Ok, reading the tread, most of the shows mentioned, I do not watch.....


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

keithg1964 said:


> Not sure why, but the skipmode on my Tivo is almost 100% perfect. I think i can count on one hand the number of mistakes and missing skip mode shows in the last year.
> 
> Ok, reading the tread, most of the shows mentioned, I do not watch.....


Maybe pass on 'to the rest of us' a dozen or so TV shows that you've had successful 'Skip Mode' without any failures in the past 120 days!


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

WVZR1 said:


> Maybe pass on 'to the rest of us' a dozen or so TV shows that you've had successful 'Skip Mode' without any failures in the past 120 days!


And also the DMA location. I suspect that the major market O&O stations are far more likely to be able to use the common national feed mark points without additional local validation (i.e. given the variations reported here, it would seem that location, location, and of course, location, may matter).


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

WVZR1 said:


> Maybe pass on 'to the rest of us' a dozen or so TV shows that you've had successful 'Skip Mode' without any failures in the past 120 days!


Mostly the major networks NBC, ABC, CBS, and Fox all seem to work perfectly.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

CommunityMember said:


> Shows that move to syndication are going to be a disaster, since they typically have adjustments to the show, along with the commercial break periods (it is not uncommon that a few minutes of content are removed to be able to add additional commercials, and the commercial breaks themselves may no longer be the same length as when they were originally broadcast (the first commercial break might be 3 minutes rather than 2, and the second only be 1 minute, etc.)). And each network/station that broadcasts those shows may adjust differently.
> 
> I mostly do not expect (and have not been disappointed) that syndicated shows are skip-broken.
> 
> On the other hand, other than lack of paying for a sufficient number of competent skip-monkeys, there is really no excuse for major-network show skip points being missing/wrong if you are going to advertise that feature at all. Unfortunately, given it is about money, I suspect that means that feature is more likely to go away than be corrected.


If only they gave us a way to disable SkipMode (for accidental button presses) and to hide the graphic in the upper-left.

I think I might have to call up and really complain about this. Skipping an entire episode is ridiculous.


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

keithg1964 said:


> Mostly the major networks NBC, ABC, CBS, and Fox all seem to work perfectly.


DMA? If you are mostly O&O that might make a difference.


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

TKnight206 said:


> I think I might have to call up and really complain about this.


I certainly think you should.

Unfortunately, between skipmode being hit/miss, and guide updates being hit/miss (and in both cases all too often miss or long delays is the new normal), and with reduction in support hours, it is starting to look like Xperi is directing TiVo to reduce the costs on the consumer side of TiVo's offerings (presumably to improve profits).


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

For the first time in what seems forever everything i expected to have skipmode actually has it. The only ones that don't are The Oval and Ruthless, but i don't think BET has ever had skipmode.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

tim_m said:


> For the first time in what seems forever everything i expected to have skipmode actually has it. The only ones that don't are The Oval and Ruthless, but i don't think BET has ever had skipmode.


What's the most unexpected channel to have SkipMode on? Technically, I've had SkipMode on COZi work on Roseanne episode "Knee Deep." I think the Adult Swim block of Cartoon Network has had SkipMode on some shows.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

TKnight206 said:


> What's the most unexpected channel to have SkipMode on? Technically, I've had SkipMode on COZi work on Roseanne episode "Knee Deep." I think the Adult Swim block of Cartoon Network has had SkipMode on some shows.


It is supposed to be only on the 20 most popular channels.


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

CommunityMember said:


> DMA? If you are mostly O&O that might make a difference.


North Dallas, Spectrum Cable Card / Tuning adapter. Tivo Bolt TE4.


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

keithg1964 said:


> North Dallas, Spectrum Cable Card / Tuning adapter. Tivo Bolt TE4.


Dallas/Ft Worth is a major market (5th in total rankings in the US), and with the exception of the local ABC, the major networks are O&O.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

SWAT had a messed up skip mode towards the end tonight.


----------



## jerryez (May 16, 2001)

How does TiVo insert the skip mode? Do they really have viewers entering them or does the TiVo pickup a code inserted into the program when the commercial starts? If so, why does it work sometimes and mostly does not work on my TiVo?


----------



## irmolars (Dec 29, 2018)

Skip mode is done by a group of viewers. That's why it is so inconsistent.


----------



## jerryez (May 16, 2001)

WOW! That is hard to believe with the technology available today.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jerryez said:


> WOW! That is hard to believe with the technology available today.


My understanding is that they don't have it fully automated for legal reasons...


----------



## jerryez (May 16, 2001)

So, if one of their commercial skippers falls asleep or is not watching tv, we suffer by not getting skip for that night, unless they wake up or maybe just die.


----------



## Sheffield Steve (Jun 11, 2010)

What's really frustrating is that the technology to do this right, as well has making sure the programs start/stop on time has been used in Europe for decades. I have no idea why the US doesn't do the same.

The One Life-Changing Feature that European DVRs Have and American DVRs Don't


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jerryez said:


> How does TiVo insert the skip mode?


The long answer: Sharing commercial skip files | Page 4 | TiVoCommunity Forum


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

Have to be a lot going on with local stations inserting local ads, etc. I wonder if some of these local insertions screw up some of the timing and skip stuff


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ManeJon said:


> Have to be a lot going on with local stations inserting local ads, etc. I wonder if some of these local insertions screw up some of the timing and skip stuff


Shouldn't matter. The Skips are triggered by the CC.


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

jerryez said:


> WOW! That is hard to believe with the technology available today.


The problem is that while there are heuristics that are available(1), the advertisers obviously do not want it to be easy, and the broadcasters (wanting those advertising dollars) have made it hard to do it well(2). So humans are still better (for they know a commercial when they see it), and humans work cheap (at least in certain places to which they have been outsourced to). I expect all the companies doing commercial detection have experimented with AI and training (and you can find a few papers on the subject), but so far TiVo has apparently stuck with their skip monkeys. I also suspect that it requires a consensus of a small group of monkeys to avoid individuals being wrong about the start/stop.

And, if that was not hard enough, there is an additional complexity in that the network feeds typically have places for local ad insertions, and if you watch enough TV, you will note that sometimes the local station will start or end the local ad at the wrong moment (so you may see a few seconds of the filler national commercial, or if they start the local ad late and it was the last ad in the block, you may miss a few seconds of the show itself, which can end up influencing detection and show matching logic).

(1) Examples include (a) looking for a momentary black image between the show and the commercial, (b) looking for the transparent logo going away at commercial, (c) difference in volume, (d) difference in resolution, (e) time estimation of commercial breaks (one after 5 minutes, another at 14 minutes, etc.), (f) the interval was almost always multiples of 30 seconds, (g) silence detection.

(2) by doing things like removing the black image, removing the logo long before the commercial break, and randomizing commercial breaks and elapsed times. And when they learn about a new heuristic that has been shown to be good, they adjust again (cat, say hello to smart mouse).


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Sheffield Steve said:


> What's really frustrating is that the technology to do this right, as well has making sure the programs start/stop on time has been used in Europe for decades. I have no idea why the US doesn't do the same.
> 
> The One Life-Changing Feature that European DVRs Have and American DVRs Don't


Because broadcasters hate DVRs. They want the shows to get cut off or start late on purpose so you're forced to pad and hopefully cause enough inconvenience that you just watch it live.

Short of making a law requiring that the program start and stop information be properly embedded in the TV stream, you know broadcasters will use it as an opportunity to screw up the recording even more.

Plus well, it would also require making a law. Some people are against that.


----------



## jerryez (May 16, 2001)

I watched the CMA on a recorded program and when Little Big Town started their song near the end of the program, the network cut out the song after it started and went to commercials, but when the program came on the air for the Entertainer of the year award. Those nominated were cut off and the program began with the announcement of the winner for Entertainer of the year. Wow!


----------



## wireman121 (Nov 8, 2008)

I havent had any shows with skip data in almost a month now. Most of the stuff I'm watching used to have skip data and are on major popular channels..... Am I the only one?


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

Worf said:


> Because broadcasters hate DVRs.


Actually, stations do not mind DVRs so much, but skipping commercials is a problem, as advertisers (who are paying something so you can watch was cheaply as you are doing) are understandably reluctant to pay for you to not watch their advertisements. And broadcasters want/need that money to keep content low cost (free for OTA).

Those that do not want commercials should absolutely have that option, but that will mean paying the broadcasters more directly. Like in a subscription service.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Skip missing on blacklist and mmagnum tonight.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tim_m said:


> Skip missing on blacklist and mmagnum tonight.


Same. Blue Bloods was ok.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Missing on Van Helsing.

*gasp*


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> Same. Blue Bloods was ok.


When is SM applied? I'm quite confident that 1:00 AM EDT (or thereabouts) I took a quick glance and I didn't see SM on 'Blue Bloods'. I watched very early this AM using Paramount+ and just a few minutes ago checked again and SM seems populated. Blacklist and Magnum weren't.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

WVZR1 said:


> When is SM applied? I'm quite confident that 1:00 AM EDT (or thereabouts) I took a quick glance and I didn't see SM on 'Blue Bloods'. I watched very early this AM using Paramount+ and just a few minutes ago checked again and SM seems populated. Blacklist and Magnum weren't.


Usually it's within minutes, but I've seen it occasionally show up overnight. Not so much lately, though...


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

It used to supposedly be an hour after the show ended but these days its within minutes. Rare instances it is hours later though.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Missing on Van Helsing.
> 
> *gasp*


I've pretty much given up hope of ever seeing it on SYFY again, same with AMC.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hopped onto the forum to let you guys know... they completely skipped over a segment of last night's SNL!



Rob Helmerichs said:


> Shouldn't matter. The Skips are triggered by the CC.


One episode of Black Lightning had no audio for like 30 seconds when resuming the segment. In other words, no captions. Guess where it skipped to? Yep, where the captions started. If I recall correctly, it cut off about 30 seconds of the show that one time.



CommunityMember said:


> (2) by doing things like removing the black image, removing the logo long before the commercial break, and randomizing commercial breaks and elapsed times. And when they learn about a new heuristic that has been shown to be good, they adjust again (cat, say hello to smart mouse).


I remember when I was manually recording Bleach (Toonami block from years back) on a computer TV tuner, I'd try stopping as close as possible to when the commercial would begin. I think back then, the logo/bug would disappear during the show exactly 60 seconds or something like that, before the segment would end.



CommunityMember said:


> Actually, stations do not mind DVRs so much, but skipping commercials is a problem, as advertisers (who are paying something so you can watch was cheaply as you are doing) are understandably reluctant to pay for you to not watch their advertisements. And broadcasters want/need that money to keep content low cost (free for OTA).
> 
> Those that do not want commercials should absolutely have that option, but that will mean paying the broadcasters more directly. Like in a subscription service.


I have no sympathy for OTA when I'm paying my cable provider nearly $20 per month for a "Broadcast TV Fee."



tim_m said:


> Skip missing on blacklist and mmagnum tonight.


My X1 tends to be good with having Smart Resume for The Blacklist. I also like it how it shows a bit of commercial rather than cutting off the show, like SkipMode does for TiVo sometimes.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Skipmode missing all week on CBS shows.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

The only CBS show I record is Clarice...and yes, no Skip on Clarice last night.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

tim_m said:


> Skipmode missing all week on CBS shows.


You got that right! For weeks now...ON A LOT. Not Just CBS...

I don't come here often, which means it has been SUCKING AND ANNOYING...


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

All but Van Helsing had skip tonight.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

samccfl99 said:


> You got that right! For weeks now...ON A LOT. Not Just CBS...
> 
> I don't come here often, which means it has been SUCKING AND ANNOYING...


It might be worth calling up and complaining. If enough people do it, hopefully they realize it's a problem.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

TKnight206 said:


> It might be worth calling up and complaining. If enough people do it, hopefully they realize it's a problem.


Complain to WHOM???


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

samccfl99 said:


> Complain to WHOM???


Maybe we need to get Karen on the case...


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Isn't missing SkipMode two other threads? I thought this was SkipMode blunders, usually when it skips too far, often skipping over an entire segment. Stuff like that in this thread.

[edit] This is one of 'em.
Skip not available on shows recorded tonight
[edit2] This is the other. It is older, and I think has been abandoned for the above.
No skip on recordings


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

samccfl99 said:


> Complain to WHOM???


Call up the TiVo support number and let them know you're not happy about numerous shows missing SkipMode. If enough people were to do it, then maybe they're get around to fixing the problem.



justen_m said:


> Isn't missing SkipMode two other threads? I thought this was SkipMode blunders, usually when it skips too far, often skipping over an entire segment. Stuff like that in this thread.
> 
> [edit] This is one of 'em.
> Skip not available on shows recorded tonight
> ...


Yeah, kind of deviated from the main topic.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Good Grief...Nothing changes in here. I see plenty of posts regarding missing skips in this thread (even though I can see the point...somewhat). This is why I don't come here very often!!! Ridiculous...

So to continue, Tonight Again on *CBS*, The Neighborhood NO SKIP. Or last week. But the other weeks it was there. Also last night both NCIS's Did Not Have it...ON *CBS*...

_OK, I cannot tell a lie. The Neighborhood tonight did have a skip, as I found out a bit ago. It was one of those "hidden" skips where it does not show on the My Shows list, but does in the detail...I wonder what BULL will do at 10 pm (not there yet...LOL)._

PS, Who's Karen and does Useless Tivo "support" really still exist (rhetorical question)???


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

samccfl99 said:


> So to continue, Tonight Again on *CBS*, The Neighborhood NO SKIP. Or last week. But the other weeks it was there.


The Neighborhood = YES
Bob Hearts Abishola = NO
All Rise = YES
Bull = YES


samccfl99 said:


> Also last night both NCIS's Did Not Have it...ON *CBS*...


Sundays have been skip-less for several weeks. 

Zoey's (NBC)
NCIS: LA (CBS)
NCIS: NOLA (CBS)


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

Just got around to Superman & Lois from March 23rd and about 18 seconds are cut off from around minute 45. Skips too far into the segment.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

Last night's The Late Show with Stephen Colbert had the "Press D" thing pop up where they mention what guests will be on tonight. It's still part of the show!

How disappointing. But at least it looks like they got the Tooning Out The News segment marked for later in the show, so that's good.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

Last night's The Flash had about 13 seconds of the beginning of the episode cut off. By beginning, I mean from The CW logo to where it skipped to.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

I seem to only get skip mode half the time I should any more.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I seem to only get skip mode half the time I should any more.


Consider going to https://survey.confirmit.com/wix/1/p3075425841.aspx and selecting "SkipMode was unavailable for an episode or show when expected" assuming that is what I think it means. But it might be worth contacting them directly if a show isn't getting it like it should.

About this week's Superman & Lois... about 23 minutes it, SkipMode cuts off 30 seconds. Did this happen for anyone else with episode "Broken Trust"?


----------



## Starfire500 (May 20, 2021)

TKnight206 said:


> Consider going to https://survey.confirmit.com/wix/1/p3075425841.aspx and selecting "SkipMode was unavailable for an episode or show when expected" assuming that is what I think it means. But it might be worth contacting them directly if a show isn't getting it like it should.
> 
> About this week's Superman & Lois... about 23 minutes it, SkipMode cuts off 30 seconds. Did this happen for anyone else with episode "Broken Trust"?


Surveys do nothing. I have lost count of how many I have sent in. Nothing is fixed nor get any responses back from Tivo.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

TKnight206 said:


> Consider going to https://survey.confirmit.com/wix/1/p3075425841.aspx and selecting "SkipMode was unavailable for an episode or show when expected" assuming that is what I think it means. But it might be worth contacting them directly if a show isn't getting it like it should.
> 
> About this week's Superman & Lois... about 23 minutes it, SkipMode cuts off 30 seconds. Did this happen for anyone else with episode "Broken Trust"?


Thanks but I'm not sure anyone at TiVo cares that much to review them anymore.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

Maybe it's a numbers thing? The more people that do those SkipMode surveys, the more likely they'll notice something is wrong?


----------



## Starfire500 (May 20, 2021)

TKnight206 said:


> Maybe it's a numbers thing? The more people that do those SkipMode surveys, the more likely they'll notice something is wrong?


I have a case # set up with their Tivo tech support regarding the lack of Skip Mode on programs that should have it. I don't have any faith in them that the issue will be resolved even going this route. Bit we will see!


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

Starfire500 said:


> I have a case # set up with their Tivo tech support regarding the lack of Skip Mode on programs that should have it. I don't have any faith in them that the issue will be resolved even going this route. Bit we will see!


Call them up over the phone. Try escalating. This, if it truly matters for you to get it (temporarily) fixed. Just be courteous.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

May 18th's episode of Black-ish, at the 18 minute mark, the marker was set at the beginning of The Wonder Years reboot commercial. The whole commercial.

Just noticed mixed-ish had the same problem.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

Tonight's episode of The Flash had around 10 seconds cut off the beginning of the 20-minute mark segment.

Superman & Lois has about 13 seconds cut off around the 25-minute mark.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

Monday's episode of The Late Show with Stephen Colbert was incomplete. Last segment was left unmarked, which contained a ZOOM OUT! segment.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

June 8th's The Flash "Good-bye Vibrations" has about 63 seconds cut off at the 22 minute mark. Yep, a bit over a minute.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

July 19th's episode of The Late Show with Stephen Colbert had the TOONING OUT THE NEWS segment unmarked and the end of the show unmarked.

I wonder how many skip over TOONING OUT THE NEWS when they fail to mark it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TKnight206 said:


> July 19th's episode of The Late Show with Stephen Colbert had the TOONING OUT THE NEWS segment unmarked and the end of the show unmarked.
> I wonder how many skip over TOONING OUT THE NEWS when they fail to mark it.


Worked for me.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

SM marker messed up in the second commerical break of in the dark. It ended easy too soon. It was only a minute, there was a second skip after 4 commercials that brought it to the end of the break.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> Worked for me.


Maybe it's different based on the market? For the 19th, right? Monday's episode.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TKnight206 said:


> Maybe it's different based on the market? For the 19th, right? Monday's episode.


I record late night. I watch it the next morning. Only thing "wrong" is both NBC and CBS have SM three nights in a row. That almost never happens.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Superman and Lois on the CW had skip this week


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

There was one bad skip point on last night's The Tonight Show. Got to watch 3 commercials.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

There's still a "The Tonight Show?"


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think a couple episodes last week of The Late Show with Stephen Colbert had commercials shown at the first marker before the show began.

The $100,000 Pyramid from July 21st only had half the first half marked. The other 30 minutes were ignored. And a couple markers in the first half were set too early.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

A recent episode of Jeopardy! skipped too far into the clue segment. Completely over the 30 second part.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

Tonight's episode of Jeopardy! had SkipMode botched again, although in a slightly different way. While there was a marker before Final Jeopardy!, there was also a marker partway into asking what the contestants put as their response. Got to see the "Press D" thing popup during the actual show.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

It's happening again with Jeopardy! cutting off part of the final Jeopardy! segment.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Station I work at airs Jeopardy, we start it 2 and a half minutes early so we can sell more commercials within Jeopardy, since they bring more $$ than the program before after it, longer local breaks would result in what you are seeing, as Skip Mode is based on how long the breaks are in the market the "watcher" sets things.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

phox_mulder said:


> Station I work at airs Jeopardy, we start it 2 and a half minutes early so we can sell more commercials within Jeopardy, since they bring more $$ than the program before after it, longer local breaks would result in what you are seeing, as Skip Mode is based on how long the breaks are in the market the "watcher" sets things.


AFAIK Skip Mode still depends on the closed captioning data, which makes the length of commercial segments irrelevant. That said, it sucks since they switched from actual people to automated commercial detection.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

Roseanne (season 10) on COZI is still wrong.

The "Netflix & Pill" episode from February still skips the entire episode.

The "Netflix & Pill" episode from today has the green SKIP thing when looking at the episode info for today, yet, it doesn't skip to anything at all.

Well, I'm disappointed.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

The new automated SM is an abomination, if it even works at all.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

They're doing a terrible job with Jeopardy! placing a marker within the Final Jeopardy! section.


----------

